# Doctor recommendation in Tokyo



## Narue86

Dear All,

Do you happen to know a reliable doctor and/or foreign doctor specialized in ENT if possible, in Tokyo? 

I have a throat infection that is getting worse and spreading all over (ears, mouth, tongue) and I personally don't trust my doctors anymore. I have been to two general doctors and two ENT doctors and no one knows what's wrong with me. Today one of the ENT even suggested I could have AIDS (seriously, how can you scare the hell out of a patient like that without running some tests??!) but the blood tests are clear.

My family is worried because I had the same infection in November last year which never cured 100% and now it's clearly getting worse. They have even asked me to go back to Spain to get "decent treatment" they said. I hope I can avoid this.

I'm asking for foreign doctors because I've noticed that Japanese doctors don't know how to diagnose further than a cold, hide information most of the time, don't explain anything to the patient just give as many drugs as possible, and don't pay attention to your symptons. Unfortunately my experience is making me distrust Japanese doctors.

If you have any recommendations or similar experiences, I'd appreciate your help.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## _shel

So steer clear of British and Australian doctors too then as they're the same imo. Think every illness you have is either imaginary or stress related & offer you anti depressants! 

Cant help with a recommendation though I'm afraid.


----------



## paul stewart

_shel said:


> So steer clear of British and Australian doctors too then as they're the same imo. Think every illness you have is either imaginary or stress related & offer you anti depressants! Cant help with a recommendation though I'm afraid.


Have you thought about the natural methods such as naturopath, energy healing, health retreat, yoga, meditation, good nutrition, fresh air etc. Kind regards. Paul
Sometimes it's about giving the mind body spirit a chance to do its thing. That means stepping away from the day to day stress and being still etc. Even some time each day. Ask yourself what will help you move into your good health??
I hope that helps.


----------



## JerryDavid

Have you tried searching on Medical Tourism Info - Hospitals, Dentists & Health News | HealthyIM ? It's a relative new site but you can search for english hospitals on that site. It's also possible to review and rate clinics, which would help others finding reliable ENT doctors in the future. I hope you get well soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## w13031

*Ent*

I usually go to an ENT in Omotesando. The doctor speaks good English and the receptionist is really friendly. Jingumae ENT Clinic.

Before that I went to Sanno Hospital but despite its reputation as being the place to go, after doing various tests, they basically said they don't know what the problem is and left it at that without offering any further advice. The doctor in Omotesando diagnosed and has been treating me for a couple of years now.

Another excellent place where English is spoken is Tokyo Midtown Clinic. 

All of the above accept Japanese Health Insurance and have websites in English.


----------

